# Norwegian: "To whom it may concern" or "Dear Sir or Madam"



## mimica

Hei! Jeg vil begynne et brev (en jobb søknad) og jeg vil skrive "To whom it may concern" eller "dear Sir or Madam" i norsk. Is there any typical expression? Tussen takk.


----------



## jm88

Jeg har mottat et brev som akkurat innholder "Til den det måtte angå"("To whom it may concern").
"dear Sir or Madam" er lik "Kjære herr eller fru", kanskje? Men jeg ser aldri noen skriver sånn. Bare "Hei!" eller "Kjære + navnet".


----------



## basslop

På norsk brukes "kjære" i brevskriving veldig personlig, dvs til kjæreste, nær familie eller meget gode venner. I jobbsøknad er det mest vanlig å skrive:

Navnet ditt
 Adressen din
 Postnummer og poststed
 Telefonnummer (mobil, dersom det er lettest å nå deg på det)
 E-post, dersom den er i daglig bruk 

 Arbeidsstedets navn
 (v/kontaktperson)
 Adresse
 Postnummer og poststed 

Overskrift: Søknad på jobb som (navnet/jobbetegnelsen) (Evt. referansenummer)

Innholdet i søknaden.

Ellers kan man finne gode råd, og noen dårlige råd, på Internett. Søk f. eks. på "hvordan skrive jobbsøknad"


----------



## Ben Jamin

"Kjære Herr eller Fru" kommer ikke på tale å bruke i et brev på norsk i dag.


----------



## myšlenka

Personlig ville jeg ikke brukt _*Til den det måtte angå*_ i en jobbsøknad. Det høres ut som man overhodet ikke vet hvem mottakeren er.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Personlig bruker jeg: "Til NN"


----------



## Grefsen

mimica said:


> Hei! Jeg vil begynne et brev (en jobb søknad) og jeg vil skrive "To whom it may concern" eller "dear Sir or Madam" i norsk. Is there any typical expression? Tu*s*en takk.


This is a very good question. *Tusen takk* for asking. 


NorwegianNYC said:


> Personlig bruker jeg: "Til NN"


What is *NN* an abbreviation of?


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> What is *NN* an abbreviation of?


NN = nomen nescio (I don't know the name)


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> NN = nomen nescio (I don't know the name)


I think this is the first time I have learned the meaning of a Latin expression in the Nordic Languages Forum.    Tusen takk for det *myšlenka! *


----------

